
Native Linux App for UI and UX Design Built in Vala and Gtk (PoC) - based2
https://github.com/Alecaddd/Akira
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/financement-participatif-pour-
akira](https://linuxfr.org/news/financement-participatif-pour-akira)

